# Lining of hutch floors



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

what do you people line hutches with ?theres an hutch on ebay but id like to re line the bottom of it cos its abit old ( i mean inside the hutch)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

no one ???


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

You could use plywood


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you want to replace the floor or just line it? The floor of the upstairs part of our hutch is made of plywood and we lined it with lino (packs of 4x 1sq ft tiles in poundland!) to make it easier to clean and stop it rotting.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use lino on top of OSB board but to redo, then ply would be ok. 

I used those tiles for my shed floor but some have ripped and come up 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I use lino on the floor of my shed and i have put it in the little hutch thats in the shed that they use as a bed and in my spare hutch too. i used the cheapest stuff i could get in B&Q which was £3.99per sq metre. its easy to wash down and its quite durable so should last a while.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had some spare rolls of lino, so I lined my hutch with that to keep clean!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I use lino on the floor of my shed and i have put it in the little hutch thats in the shed that they use as a bed and in my spare hutch too. i used the cheapest stuff i could get in B&Q which was £3.99per sq metre. its easy to wash down and its quite durable so should last a while.


£3.99 a sq m! I pay at least £6-7. Even for offcuts! A 2m x 3m offcut they wanted £33 for! Thats why I had the tiles, but they are not working! I am going to have to get a piece of lino I think!

*Heidi*


----------

